# Mushroom edible/poisonous ?



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

This has been my first finding of any type of mushroom this year. I do not see it in any of my lists/pictures in my mushroom folder; thus have no idea what it is or if it is edible or poisonous. As you can see, they are umbrella shaped and gray in color with lots of ... ummmm ... don't know what to call the ummm ... veins? They range from 2-4 inches in diameter with shallow roots in the "ground".

I found these all growing in the shaded areas around one of my comfrey plants. It was early this morning and we have had quite a bit of rain with yesterday being dry and in the high 80's.

I am hoping someone in here recognizes them.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

ROFL WIHH, these mushrooms did not look tasty to me either. I was simply curious about them.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

There is a whole class of mushrooms Called "Little Brown Mushrooms". There are so many of varied specie that even most experts don't mess with them.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

ROFL I took a picture of them and just tossed them as they just didn't look appetising.

I was feeling so good that I actually found a mushroom! ROFL


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> keep looking - I harvested a nice fresh chicken of the forest and Cabin Fever grilled it for me. Mmmmm


Any luck with the oysters? Mine have about petered out but still finding chickens. Can't wait for the Hens!

I grilled too. Made a tinfoil boat, put mushrooms and milkweed flowers on the bottom and chicken thighs on top, drizzles with basil oil, Italian seasoning, and soy sauce and grilled it over a birch fire.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

OMG Tinknal, may I come over for dinner?


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

motdaugrnds said:


> OMG Tinknal, may I come over for dinner?


Bring some beer!


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

lol Will a case do?


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> knowing what a strapping jackpine savage tinknal is - just barely.  Jest kiddin' tinknal!


Oh, no, a case is about right.....


----------

